# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Familja ime

## deshmuesi

Perendia eshte ai i cili na krijoi per lavdine e tij. Perendia dha qe njeriu te vije permes jetes bashkshortore dhe njeriu te jetoje ne familje. Pra familja ne jeten e njeriut nuk eshte thjesht nje bashkesi njerzish, te cilet i perkasin nje lidhjeje te caktuar gjaku. Ajo  eshte "berthama" prej ku njeriu vjen ne kete jete. Perendia ne familje ka dhene  te gjitha sherbesat ne menyre qe njeriu te kete plotesiht mundesite per tu rritur, kujdesur, edukuar dhe zhvilluar.   
 Roli i famijes ne jeten e njeriut eshte pothuajse i pazevendesueshem, kjo jo thjesht vetem ne aspektin fizik, por edhe ne ata shpriteror.  Por cfare ndodhi me familjen  dhe   cfare ajo humbi?
  Bibla na tregon se Perendia, i cili eshte dhe Krijuesi yne, gjithshka qe ka bere e ka bere te drejte dhe te perjetshme. Ai krijoi njeriun e pare Adam dhe Eva. Bibla na tregon se Perendia e  krijoi njeriun ne IMAZHIN e vet, pra ky fakt na tregon se qellimi i Perendise ndaj njeriut ishte qe njeriu te kishte mardhenie miqesore dhe komunikuese me Perendine. Pra Perendia e krijoi njeriun ne menyre qe njeriu ta adhuronte dhe lavderonte Krijuesin e tij, dhe natyrisht duke qene ne nje IMAZH me Perendine njeriu i kishte te GJITHA MUNDESITE dhe AFTESITE per te permbushur kete deshire te Krijuesit.  Por cfare ndodhi me Njeriun?
  Bibla na deshmon se njeriu ra nen denim te mekatit. Satani permes ginjeshtres arriti ta munde njeriun, duke e ndare nga Perendia dhe jeta e perjetshme. Humbja e lidhjes me Perendine, tek njeriu solli perfundimisht ne menyre te pakthysheme shkatrimin dhe vdekjen e perjetshme.  Njeriu arriti te krijoje familjen e tij, por jo nen mesimin dhe bekimin e Perendise.  Perendia nuk i hoqi "SHERBESAT" dhe gjithshka qe kishte dhen ne familje, por per shkak te mekatit ato nuk mund te permbushnin vullnetin e Perendise. NDARJA e njeriut nga Perendia, hapi rrugen e SHKATRIMIT  ne te cilen do te ecte njeriu, famija dhe mbare njerzimi. 
 Bibla na tregon faktin me madhor te ketij fakti kaq te hidhur.  Familja e pare ne toke e fillon jeten e vet me nje krim.  Kaini vret vellane e tij Abelin. Adami dhe Eva per here te pare provuan "frutin e hidhur"  te cilin ata e mbollen ne familjen e tyre.  Veshtrimi dhe njohja e  ketij fakti nuk eshte thjesht nje ngjarje e vecante, te cilin ne nuk e shohim edhe sot e kesaj dite.  Perendia permes ketij fakti na tregon se, renia e njeriut nen mekat eshte me pasoja katastrofike per te dhe familjen ne te cilen ai jeton.  
 Kjo eshte nje kronollogji e shkurter rreth asaj cka ndodhi ne ditet e krijimit te njeriut dhe famijes se tij.  Gjithsecili prej nesh ka nje figure te qarte rreth famijes dhe rolit vendimtar qe ajo luan ne jeten njerezore.   Familja vertet eshte ajo "VATER" ne te cilen u rritem, u edukuam ku dhe morem principin, mesimin dhe traditen per te ndertuar familjen tone ne te ardhmen. Pra familja per cdo secilin prej nesh nuk eshte thejsht nje "vater" ku ne rritemi dhe zhvillohemi. Ajo njekohesisht eshte dhe nje burim principesh, traditash dhe mesimesh te ndryshme, te cilat do te na vlejne per te ndertuar familjen tone te ardhshme.     
  Familja ka nje rol shume te rendesishme ne jeten e cdo njeriu, por: a arrin ajo perfundimisht, te permbushe tek njeriu qellimin per te cilin Zoti e Krijoi?
 Mendoj se kjo eshte nje pyetje mjaft e rendesishme per gjithsecilin prej nesh, dhe do te deshiroja te digjoja mendimet tuaja.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## deshmuesi

Fjala e Perendise ne bibel, na jep nje mesim te rendesishem  rreth familjes, mardhenieve  si dhe sherbesave brenda saj.   E megjithse familja e pare e filloi jeten e saj me nje krim, perseri Zoti Perendi nuk e braktisi njeriun.  Ai u kujdes per te, ne menyre qe njeriu te vije perfundimisht ne paqen dhe dashurine e Zotit.  
 Familja ka nje pergjegjesi te madhe para Perendise, ku natyrisht barra kryesore bije mbi prinderit. Jezusi ndersa ishte duke ju folur dishepujve te tij mbi mbreterine e Perendise, midis te tjerash ai ju tha: lerini femijet te vijne tek une.
 Permes kesaj porosie, Jezusi na tregon se sa e rendesishme eshte familja per femijen, si dhe detyren paresore qe prinderit kane per femijet e tyre. Shpesh here ndodh qe ne ne familje te fokusohemi ne problemet jetike, duke mos u fokusuar ne kete urdherese te Krishtit.  Natyrisht qe jeta eshte e mbushur me probleme dhe veshtiresi, por JEzusi ne cdo cast na tregon se syte duhen mbajur ne drejtim te Tij. Problemet dhe gjithshka mer zgjidhjen ne fitimin tone, nese ne e vendosim GJITHSHKA ne doren e Krishtit. Ky fakt eshte mjaft i rendesishem per cdo familje dhe familjar.  Te lejosh femijen qe te vije drejt Krishtit, nuk eshte thjesht nje porosi e krishtere. Jezusi na tregon se, detyra themelore e cdo  prindit eshte: te udheheqe femijen e tij drejt Krishtit. Nje prind mund ta mesoje femijen e tij me edukate, mund ti japa atij shkollim si dhe ti permbushe te gjitha te mirat, por nese ai nuk e ka udhehqur dhe mesuar femijen drejt Krishtit, ai ka lene pa permbushur detyren me te rendesishme prinderore. Moskryerja e kesaj detyre prej prindit, i le shteg te hapur satanit.  E di se ka plot familje, te cialt nuk besojne ne Krishtin, dhe si te tille e kane te pamundur te udheheqin dhe mesojne femijen e tyre drejt Krishtit. Por a mund te jete ky nje jusitfikim para Perendise? Perendia i ka dhene mundesine cdo njeriu qe te vije ne Krishti. Jezusi tha se, kushdo qe vjen tek une, une nuk e rrefuzoj. Por le te ndalemi tek fjalet e Krishtit, drejtuar prinderve. Perse Jezusi ja ngarkon nje detyre te tille cdo prindi?
 Perendia e ka vendosur Prindin ne familje, si kryefamiljarin ne te cilin jane dhene pushtetet dhe sherbesat familjare.  Prindi eshte si nje prift mbi te cilin bijen bekimet, gjithmone kur ai e udheheq drejt familjen e tij, simbas beses dhe mesimit ne Krishtin  Jezus. Femija ka nevoje per kujdesje, mbrojtje, mesimdhenie,  udheheqje dhe sherbim. Pikerisht per kete arsyeje Zoti Perendia ka vendosur Prindin si nje prift, i cili do te permbushe kete sherbese brenda familjes se tij. 
 Me dhimbje te madhe sot shohim se familja po peson cdo dite e me teper goditjen me te rende.  Shkatrimi i saj, sjell renimin e  kombit dhe mbare shoqerise.  Ky shkatrim vjen per faktin se Prinderit, te cilet jane dhe pergjetgjesit kryesore ndaj familjes se tyre, nuk jane duke permbushur pikerisht kete urdherese te Krishtit.  Ata duke mosbesuar tek Jezusi, nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse po e cojne familjen  e tyre drejt nje shkatrimi te plote. Shikoni se me cfare permasa galopante po ecen sot divorci ne familje. Femijet qe rriten brenda ketyre familjeve jane preja mbi te cilet bije fatkeqesia. Por a mbaron ketu e keqja? Ai femije qe rritet ne nje mjedis te tille, fillon te mare nje mesim te gabuar rreth jetes familjare.  Gjerat e gabuara qe ndodhin brenda famijes se tij, me pas atij fillojne ti duken "normale". Atij pergjate rritjes ne familje, i kane munguar nje sere sherbesash prinderore, dhe e gjitha kjo ndodh per shkak te divorcit.  Ne e dime se femija eshte nje imitues i mire i asaj cka ndodh ne familje.  Ne shume raste ndodh qe, nje njeri, i cili ka qene   pjese e nje famijeje te tille, kur ai rritet  dhe kerkon te formoje familjen e tij, ne thelb te tij ai ka mesimet qe  ka mare brenda familjes se tij. Kjo ishte nje nga arsyet baze qe, dukur kur martoheshin, se pari shikohej  familja, pasi ajo eshte BAZA prej nga ne kemi mare formimin dhe edukimin tone. 
 Cfare ndodh me ate familje, prinderit e se ciles i edukojne femjet e tyre me fjalen e Perendise? 
 Permbushja e ketij fakti do te thote: te lejosh femijen te vije tek Krisht. Ne qender te kesaj Familje nuk eshte njeriu, por eshte Perendia. Dora dhe mbrojtja e Zotit qendron me plot bekime mbi kete familje.   Nje fakt te tille une e shoh ne familjen time, ku JEzusi kujdeset ne cdo cast per ne. Une jam perpjekur dhe periqem cdo dite, qe ta udheheq familjen time simbas fjales se Krishtit.  Ne jeten tone familjare vijne mjaft probleme, pasi ato jane pjesa e jetes, por fitorja eshte me ne. Jo me kot JEzusi ju tha apsotujve: Merni zemer une e munda boten dhe ate qe eshte ne bote. Une kam arritur ta shoh plotesisht kete deshmi te Jezusit  ne jeten time dhe ate familjare.  Une shoh cdo dite se si Jezusi mban barret tona. Ai kujdeset per ne duke kerkuar prej nesh qe te mbajme syte dhe zemren  tek Ai, ne menyre qe te ecim me Bese te plote dhe jo te dyshuar, fitimtare dhe jo te humbur. 
 Prindi i Krishtere.

----------


## deshmuesi

Sulmi i satanit preqendrohet fuqishem ne familje. Nese hedhim sot nje kendveshtrim te familjes, do te hasemi me nje sere problemesh nga me seriozet. Familja sot eshte me e kercenuar se kurre ndonjehere me pare. NE zvendesim te asaj cka Perendia dha ne krijim te familjes, sot ka hyre nje mode e re, e cila shihet si nje avantazh i zhvillimit dhe civilizimit te  shoqerise. Sot, familja, nga nje pjese e konsiderueshme e shoqerise, nuk shihet si nje VATER embrionale e shoqerise njerezore. NE vend te saj po zhvillohen metoda, te cilat ne thelb  vijne kunder mesimit dhe vullnetit te Zotit. Sot pershembull ka hyre ne  mode te gjere bashkejetesa, ku dy te rinj nuk eshte e thene qe te krijojne familje, pasi familja ka teper telashe. Ata bejne nje marveshje per te bashkejetuar se bashku, por secili ne lirine e tij. Pra me pak fjale kjo do te thote, te shtremberosh dhe te keqperdoresh ate cka Perndia dha ne familje. Por perse njerzit sot, me forma dhe menyra te ndryshme perpiqen ta atrofizojne dhe ta asimilojne familjen dhe rolin e saj fondamental ne shoqeri? Apsotulli Pal tek letra e Timoteut nder te tjera thote se, ne ditet e fundit do te vijne KOHE te VESHTIRA, njerzit do te jene egoiste, lakmitare per para, mburavece, krenare, blasfemues, te pabindur ndaj prinderve, mosmirenjohes, te paudhe, te padhemshur, te papajtueshem, shpifes, te papermbajtur, mizore qe nuk duan te miren, tradhetare, kokeshkrete, fodulle, defrimdashes me shume se perendidashes, te perendishem ne dukje por mohues te fuqise se tij.
  Apostulli Pal, permres kesaj profecie per ditet e fundit, na tregon qartazi se shkatrimi i njeriut, do te  sjelle si pasoje shkatrimin e familjes.  Herezia me e madhe qe digjojme sot eshte pikerisht martesa burre me burre, apo grua me grua. Dikush mund te thote se, Lezbizmi apo homoseksualiteti eshte i njohur qysh ne koherat e hershme. Po, por, keto veprime denoheshin pre shumices se shoqerise. Po sot? Sot shoqeria krenohet me keto gjera, duke i quajtur ato si nje arritje e modernizim i mbare  shoqerise, duke i motivuar ato si te drejtat dhe lirite e njeriut. Ja pra  shikoni se ne cfare kohe dhe momente te rrezikshme  te jetes ne jetojme.   Mbare shoqeria ende nuk arrin te kuptoje se, renia dhe shkatrimi i familjes do te thote: fundi i nje bashkesie njerzore.
  Por si jeton familja e krishtere ne nje remuje dhe degjenerim te tille te 
shoqerise? 
 Po e nis me divorcin.
 Divorci eshte nje gangrene e mbare shoqerise, e cila inspriohet prej te ligut. Jezusi ne lidhje me te tha: Ate qe Perndia bashkoi, njeriu te mos e ndaje.
Keto  fjale jane teper te thjeshta dhe te qarta, per te gjithe njerzit, por te veshtira per tu mbajtur. Jezusi na tregon se bashkimi  ose martesa e nje cifti, nuk eshte thjesht vetem nje marveshje qe lind nga deshirat e njeriut.  Martesa ose bashkimi i dy te rinjve se pari eshte nje lidhje qe vjen prej Perendise.  Perendia e ka dhene kete lidhje, si nje mundesi per te bashkuar burrin me gruan, ku ne qender gjithmone eshte familja.  Pa nje lidhje te perendishme, martesa gjithemone eshte e rrezikuar.  Mbase dikush do te thote: une njoh plot njerez te cilet edhe pse nuk besojne ne Zotin Jezus, ata perseri jane te martuar.  Kuptoni nje gje. Perendia e ka dhene kete lidhje bashkimi midis  burrit e gruas, jo duke u nisur nga cka njeriu beson, por nga cka Perendia i dhuron njeriut per te ndertuar familjen e tij.  Shume njerez qe martohen, nuk e dine kete lidhje bashkimi qe Perendia ka dhene mdis tyre, dhe kjo mosnjohje sjell tek ata shume probleme serioze.   Myslimanet perpiqen te sjellin nje bashkim dhe lidhje martesore krejt te kundert me ate qe Perendia ka dhene.  Perendia ne Eden kur bashkoi Adamin dhe Even tha: 
 "..njeriu do te lere nene dhe babane  dhe do te BASHKOHET me gruan e tij, dhe te dy do te jen nje."
  Perendia na tregon konkretisht se kush eshte ligji i bashkimit martesor midis burrit dhe gruas. Por a mundet njeriu ta thyeje kete lgij? Nese njeriu thyen kete ligj natyrisht ai se pari verteton se nuk e njeh Perendine, dhe se dyti verteton se eshte  pjese me te ligun.  
      Divorci jo ne te gjitha rastet eshte i ndaluar.
  Jezusi tha se divorci mund te lejohet vetem ne rastin kur ka tradheti bashkshortore.  Tradhetia bashkshortore eshte drejtpersedrejti thyerja e ketij bashkimi si dhe thyerja e beses midis njeritjetrit.  Ne shtetet perendimore, divorci eshte ne nje mase teper kercenuese, por rreziku nuk eshte vetem ky. E keqja me e madhe eshte se, njerezit duke u mesuar me te,  e shohin ate si nje dicka normle te jetes dhe si nje e drejte themelore e njeriut.  Divorci vijen si rezultat i mospasjes ose thyerjes se dashurse, qe bashkshorti ka ndaj  bashshortes se tij. Plot njerez me fjalen dashuri gjithmone nenkuptojne seksin. Seksi eshte nje element  fizik i dashurise qe shprehet permes ndjenjave , por jo thelbi.  Kush arin te njohe Dashurine e Vertete, arrin te kuptoje se cdo te thote te duash. Dashurija ne thelb eshte Sakrifice, eshte vetmohim, eshte sherbese, eshte perkushtim. Nje dashuri e tille vjen vetem prej Perendise, dhe  kete Dashuri Satani nuk ka fuqi qe ta thyeje dhe ta divorcoje.  Une e shoh cdo dite e me teper ne jeten time bashkshortore, se si Dashuria e Krishtit  i mbush zemrat tona. Une shoh se Bekimi i Perendise eshte pikerisht mbi ata qe  besojne dhe i binden Zotit Jezus, duke bere vullnetin e tij. Perendia shtie Dashurine e Tij ne keto zemra, ne menyre qe lidhja bashkeshortore te mos thyhet prej te ligut.

----------


## deshmuesi

Perse divorcohemi? 
 Natyrisht ndarja sjell dhe pasoja brenda familjes. Ka plot njerez te cilet ndarjen e shohin si nje zgjidhje te problemit, por a sjell ndarja ose divorci ne familje nje zgjidhje? Une perosnalisht mendoj dhe them se, Divorci ne vetvete nuk permban asgje  te mire per nje familje, shoqeri apo bashkesi. Pas nje divorci, ne  dukje, duket sikur problemi apo halli qe na ka zene, duket sikur ka mere nje zgjidhje, por divorci hap te tjera probleme edhe me te mprehta, te cialt na cojne drejt perballjeve te tjera. Pra rruga e divorcit eshte nje rruge e veshtire dhe me pasoja.  
 Divorci ne thelb eshte nje arme te cilen satani e perdor ndaj famijes, pasi qellimi i tij eshte: te ndaje ose te shkatroje familjen, te cilen Perendia e krijoi. Por a mundet nje familje ti shpetoje divorcit dhe kurtheve te te ligut? Jezusi deshmon plotesisht dhe thote se, gjithshka varet nga njeriu. Rruga drejt fitores eshte vetem BESA ne KRISHTIN JEZUS.    Bibla na deshmon dhe na thote  se, te njohesh Perendine dhe te besosh ne te, nuk do te thote thjesht te maresh shpetimin, kete dhurate te Perendise, dhe ketu mbaron gjithshka.  Besimi ne Krishtin eshte nje vertetesi gjerash, ku natyrisht shpetimi eshte thelbi. Po keshtu Besimi ne Krishtin eshte te pasurit e  SIGURISE se  plote, ndaj cdo gjeje qe Perendia na ka dhene ne kete jete si dhe ne jeten e perjetshme. Pra BESA ne JEzusin ben te mundur qe ne te MARIM HIRIN, MIRESINE, DASHURINE, BEKIMIN, PAQEN, NDIHMEN, MBROJTJEN, si dhe plot hire te tjera, te cilat Ai i ka dhene pikerisht per mbare njerzimin. Shpesh here disa te krishtere mendojne se te gjithe keto gjera Perendia i jep vetem per te krishteret.  Fjala profetike na meson se, Perendia eshte DASHURI  dhe ne te nuk ka refuzim.  Pra Perendia ka doren plot per mbare njerzimin, por, do te marin kete HIR vetem ata qe AFROHEN dhe BESOJNE ne Birin e Tij, te cilin e dergoi pikerisht per ne.
  Familja eshte ne syrin e Perendise.
 Perendia, i cili krijoi familjen, ka dhene nje sere pushtetesh dhe sherbesash brenda famijes. Ajo qe mbetet per cdo pjestare te familjes eshte, te zbatoje plotesisht detyren familjare.  Apsotulli Pal ne letren drejtuar efesianeve, na tregon ne menyre te detajuar detyrat brenda familjes. Ai e nis se pari me Gruan dhe Burrin, si dy personazhet kryesore ne famije.   Nga mardhenia midis tyre, varet dhe ecuria e familjes. Jeta bashkeshortore eshte nje mori pushtetesh  bijndejsh dhe sherbesash, te cilat pa dashuri nuk mund te kryehen. Ne letren e tij drejtuar efesianeve, Pali ne fillim mer Gruan, duke na treguar se cfare dhe cila eshte detyra e Gruas ne mardhenie me Burin. Ju Gra, thote Pali, BINDJUNI Burrave tuaj porsi Zotit. Pali trergon se BINJDA eshte VIRTYT  qe vjen nga Perendia, dhe gruaja duhet te jete e bindur ndaj Burrit te saj.  Bindja e ben me te lehte drejtimin, dhe lejon qe dashuria te veproje ne lidhjet familjare. Nje grua e bindur ndaj burrit, me se pari tregon se, Burri eshte nje pushtet mbi te, dhe se ajo e do dhe e respekton burrin dhe pushtetin e burrit, i cili vjen prej Perendise.  Dashuria nuk eshte thjesht nje fjale, te cilen qofte burri apo gruaja, mund ta thone  me vend dhe pa vend.  Dashuria eshte nje BASHKIM sakrificash dhe ndjenjash, si dhe eshte nje refim ndershmerie, prej se ciles ke  vetem bekim dhe paqe. Pra bindja e gruas ndaj burrit, nuk mund te kutpohet jashte ketyre qe une thashe.  Bibla thote se, TRUPI MARTESOR, duhet mbajtur i paster dhe me besnikeri.  Si qendrojne bashkshortet para ketij fakti? Une kam arritur te perjetoj dhe te shoh ne menyre konkretet kete fakt ne vete jeten time familjare.  Vetem Jezusi na themelos, ne menyre qe ne te mos thyejme dhe perdhosim "Trupin martesor".  Pra kur Pali thote se Gruaja duhet te jete e bindur ndaj burrit, ka gjithmone parasysh ate grua e cila jeten e  vet e ka vendosur ne Krishtin. Vetem kjo Grua eshte ne gjendje te njohe dhe te dije se cdo te thote BINDJE ndaj Perendise dhe burrit.  Pali thote se, ashtu  sic i bindeni Zotit, po keshtu ti bindeni dhe burrave. Kjo tregon se, nese bindja e Perendise eshte ne ty, ajo do te veproje edhe brenda familejs. 
     Por le te shohim se cfare do te thote Bindja e gruas ndaj burrit?
 Ndodh qe grate para ketij fakti vihen ne nje "siklet", pasi atyre ju duket sikur me kete veprim  para burrave  ato jane si "skllave".  Nje mendim i tille eshte totalisht i gabuar, dhe ka qellim te keq, si nga ai ose ajo  qe e thote, dhe nga ai apo ajo qe e perdor. Bindja eshte nje virtyt i perendishem, dhe natyrisht gjen zbatim tek te perendishmit. Te bindesh, se pari do te thote te pranosh PUSHTETIN nen te cilin ti je. Ti bindesh burrit nuk do te thote te jesh nje skllave e tij. Aspolutisht, skllavi nuk ka nevoje per bindje, sepse tek ai nuk ekziston asnje e drejte. Pra bindja ndaj burrit, se pari tek gruaja tregon pranim te pushtetit te burrit ne veten  e saj, dhe se dyti, dashuria qe ajo ka per burrin e vet.  Brezi i sotem e ka te veshtire ti kuptoje keto lloj mardheniesh, pasi sot njerzimi ecen me moton: te drejtat dhe lirite  e njeriut. Pra mosrespketimi i pushtetve brenda familjes duket si nje e drejte e individit, ku cdo kush eshte i lire te ndjeke deshiren dhe mendjen e tij, dhe aspak  regullin qe Perndia ka dhene.  Eshte e tmershme kur gabimi te duket si dicka normale. Kjo nuk do te thote se brenda nje familje te perendishme nuk ndodhin gabime. Ndryshimi midis famijes se perendishme me ate te paperndishme eshte se, ne  familjen e perendishme Gabimi shihet dhe pranohet si gabim, ndersa ne familjen e paparenedishme gabimi  ndodh, por per ta ai eshte nje gje normle dhe keshtu ska se perse te na shqeteosje.

----------


## deshmuesi

Apostulli Pal, jep nje shembull krahasimi te mardhenieve burre grua, duke mare si shembull Jezusin dhe kishen. Cili eshte qellimi i Palit dhe perse ai fokusohet pikerisht tek Krishti dhe kisha e Tij? 
  Apsotulli Pal eshte duke na folur per "CELSIN" e Fitores, pa te cilin mardheniet tona bashkeshortore dhe familjare do te jene te rrezikuara. Le te shohim konkretisht se cfare Pali thote tek letra drejtuar Efesianeve:
 " ..burri eshte koka e gruas, ashtu si Krishti eshte koka e kishes dhe Ai vete eshte Shpetimtiari i trupit."
 Apsotulli Pal eshte duke shpjeguar faktin me te rendesishem tek mardhenia e burrit dhe gruas. Nese dy bashkshorte nuk njohin konkretisht se cilat jane pozitat e tyre ndermjet njeritjetrit, atehere si do te mund te respketojne pushtetet?  Pikerisht dhe Pali e fillon nga fillimi, duke ju treguar bashkshorteve se, pa njohur pushtetet eshte veshtire  te ecesh dhe tju bindesh atyre. Bindja ndaj pushteteve ne familje, sjell nje harmoni te shkelqyer brenda familjes. Burri, thote Pali, eshte koka e gruas. Pyetja eshte:
  Cfare do te thote ky fakt per gruan dhe per burrin?   Mos valle njeri  eshte i fituar dhe tjetri i humbur?   Te kuptuarit sa me drejt te ketij fakti, na jep mundesine qe te ndertojme nje jete familjare te bekuar. Perendia kur sheh se brenda jetes bashkshortore dhe familjare pushtetet respketohen, ateher dora e Tij eshte e hapur ne cdo cast per bekim.  
 Cfare do te thote per burrin, fakti qe, ai ka pushtet ndaj gruas? Mos valle ai mund te sillet  si te doje me gruan e tij?  Mos valle ai duhet te poshteroje gruan, per faktin se ajo eshte nen pushtin e tij?  Nese hedh syte sot ne mbare boten, do te shohesh ne menyre konkrete dhe faktike se, cfare do te thote pushteti i burrit ndaj gruas. Shembujt jane te shumte por une dua te ndalem kryesisht tek mesimi biblik, mbi menyren se cfare do te thote per burrin, pushtet ndaj gruas.
 Perendia i ka dhene kete pushetet burrit, ne menyre qe ai te drejtoje simbas Perendise familjen e tij. Dhe drejtimi per burrin  fillon pikerisht nga gruaja, e cila eshte dhe nje mish me te. Pali thote se, ashtu si Krishti i cili eshte koka e kishes, keshtu dhe burri eshte koka e gruas. Pra Pali tregon se mardhenia bashkshortore ka vetem nje koke (pushtet, drejtim) ate te burrit. MBase per dike dukem pak patriarkal apo i vjeter. Fakti eshte se kete pushtet nuk e ka fituar burri permes aftesive te tij. Eshte pikerisht Perendia, ai  i cili e ka dhene burrin si koke te gruas.  Pjetri thote se Gruaja nga natyra e saj eshte nje qenie mjaft delikate. Kjo jo vetem thjesht ne aspektin e saj fizik, por edhe ne ate jetesor. Pjetri ne letren e tij thote se, gruaja eshte si nje "ene delikate".  Pikerisht Perendia i ka dhene burrit kete pushtet, ne menyre qe ai ta ruaj fort kete "ene delikate". NEse burri permes keqperdorimit te tij te pushtetit e neperkemb gruan e tij, ai perpara Perendise ka nje pergjegjesi te madhe. 
 Pali mer si shembull Krishtin dhe kishen, ne menyre qe ta na jape nje zbulese sa me te qarte,  rreth Pushtetit te burrit ndaj gruas, si dhe neneshtrimti te guras ndaj  te burrit. 
 Nese ne mardheniet burre e grua, nuk gjen vend pushteti dhe zbatimi, ateher jeta bashkshortore dhe ajo familjare jane drejt shkatrimit total. Pali thote se, gruaja duhet te kete bindje ndaj Burrit. Mos valle kjo eshte nje dobesi tek grate? Kohet vertet qe kane evoluar se tepermi dhe natyrisht qe  mekati eshte rritur ne permasa te frikshme.  Ky fakt ben te mundur qe ne te shohim konkretish se si gruaja, jo vetem qe nuk i bindet pushtetit te burrit, por  ajo vendos "pushtetin" e vet edhe mbi burrin. Prostitucioni, marrezite zenkat ndarjet e plot te tjera fakte si keto, na flasin shume qarte rreth asaj cfar ndodh sot me jeten bashkshortore. Te dy bashkshortet perpiqen te kene te drejta te barabarta, duke mos njohur dhe pyetur per pushtetet e ardhura prej se lartmi. Pra te tille bashkshorte na japin nje jete bashkeshortore teper HIBRIDE, duke mos e kuptuar se ata po shkojne drejt shkatrimit total, duke e bere keshtu shoqerine edhe me te rrezikshme.

----------


## deshmuesi

Neneshtrimi ndaj pushtetit vjen si rezultati i bindjes ndaj Perendise dhe fjales se Tij.
 Apsotulli Pal thote se gruaja duhet ti neneshtrohet  burrit ne cdo gje, ashtu si kisha i eshte neneshtruar Krishtit.
 Natyrisht qe ky mesim ju drejtohet atyre  bashkeshorte,  te cilet jeten dhe familjen e tyre e kane vendosur ne doren e Jezus Krishtit.  Pra gjithmone ka rendesi te kutpojme jo thjesht vetem mesazhin qe Pali na jep, por te shohim edhe kujt i drejtohet ky mesazh. Pali na tregon se, per ata te krishtere te cilet vendosin te krijojne familje, duhet me patjeter qe te ecin simbas mesimit dhe fjales se Perendise.  
 Por le te shohim me konkretisht se cfare do te thote neneshtrimi i gruas ndaj burrit. 
 Neneshtrimi i gruas ndaj  ndaj burrit, nuk duhet te vije si rezultat i vrashdesise apo fuqise fizike qe burri ka ndaj gruas. Perendia permes fjales se Tij ne bibel, na tregon dhe meson se, pushtetet vijne prej se lartmi, dhe jane dhene ne familje per nje administrim dhe ecuri te famijes, gjithmone  simbas vullnetit te Zotit.  Qe te arijme dhe te kuptojme me ne thelb se cfare do te thote, neneshtrimi i gruas ndaj   pushtetit te burrit, natyrisht qe  duhet te ndalemi tek nje fakt themeltar, te cilin na e zbulon vetem bibla e Perendise.  Tek zanafilla mesojme se Perendia fillimisht krijoi njeriun, dhe prej njeriut nxori gruan.  Ketu jane tri ceshtje, te cialat mendoj ti shjelloj shkurtimisht.
  Se pari: Perendia prej brinjes se burrit formoi gruan.
  Se dyti: Ajo u formua per burrin dhe jo anasjeltas.
  Se treti: Gruaja  eshte nje ndihmese e pazvendesueshme per burrin.
 Kush arrin te kuptoje ne thelb kete zbulese te fjales se Perendise dhene permes bibles, mendoj se  eshte plotesisht ne gjendje qe te njohe rendesine fondamentale qe ka pushteti dhe neneshtrimi ndaj ketij  pushteti, ne nje jete bashkeshortore.  
  Le te shohim se pari se cfare do te thote: formimi i gruas prej brinjes se burrit.
 Te shumte jane njerzit te cilet perpiqen te kundershtojne faktin se, gruaja u formua   prej brinjes se burrit.  Eshte i vertete fakti se, rruget dhe gjerat  e Perendise jane te pahulumtueshme nga mendja dhe zgjuarsia njerezore. Pra ky perkufizim me ka dhene gjithmone mundesine qe te mos gjykoj me paftesine time njerezore, por me teper te lejoj Perendine qe te zbuloje tek une fjalen dhe mesazhin e Tij. 
 Ne librin e zanafilles, Perendia na tregon ne nje menyre te thjeshte dhe te qarte se, prej brinjes se burrit,  Ai formoi gruan.  Perballe ketij fakti zgjuarsia njerzore, e ka te veshtire te pajtohet, por ne duhet te dime se, zgjuarsia dhe dituria jone, jane te kufizuara  dhe keshtu ato e kane te pamundur te hulumtojne gjerat e Perendise.  Ajo qe lipset prej nesh eshte , te besojme Perendine, dhe vetem keshtu do te mund te marim mesazhin dhe zbulesen e Perendise.  Perendia na tregon ne menyre te thjeshte se si Ai e formoi gruan prej nje brinje te njeriut. Pra Zoti nuk kerkon nga ne,  qe ne te ndalemi dhe  ne menyre eksperimentale te vertetojme se si kjo gje mund te realizohet.  Jezusi ju tha apsotujve se, ajo qe eshte pamundur per njeriun, per Perendine eshte vecse e mundur. Ky varg me ndihmon ne menyre fondamentale per te kaperxyer pengesat e paftesise sime, ne lidhje me zbulesen dhe mesimin e Perendise. Natyrisht qe ketu rol te rendesihem luan besa ne Krishtin. Jezusi tha se, vetem  pasi te BESOSH do te shohesh mrekulline e Perendise.  Ky eshte ligji te cilit duhet ti bindet cdo kush qe kerkon te shohe mrekulline e Perendise. 
  Cfare kerkon Zoti te na tregoje ne lidhje me formimin e guras nga  brinja e njeriut.
 Pyetja qe une ngre eshte: Perse Perendia perzgjodhi te formoje Gruan pikerisht nga  brinjes e njeriut, dhe jo fjala vjen nga pjesa e kokes apo e kembeve? 
  Brinjet tek organizmi i njeriut jane pikerisht kafazi qe mbeshtjellin   zemren e njeriut, dhe  zemra eshte "motori" qe ve ne levizje jeten  e njeriut. Pra Perendia perzgjodhi te formoje gruan, pikerisht  prej kesaj pjese te truptit te njeriut, e cila ndodhet atej ku eshte dhe zemra e tij. Shikoni si thote Pali per burin: Ju burra duhet ti DONI grate, ashtu si Krishti deshi kishen, sa qe dha dhe jeten e vet per te. Pra burri duhet ta mbuloje gruan e tij me DASHURI, sepse ajo eshte mare dhe formuar nga pjesa me afert e ZEMRES se tij.   Pikerisht ky fakt me tregon edhe njehere se, gruaja eshte pjese e dashurise se burrit , pikerisht sepse eshte mare nga brinja e tij. Ajo nuk mund te jete kurre PUSHTETI i burrit, sepse nuk u formua prej nje pjese te kokes se burrit. Po keshtu burri nuk mund ta shkele dhe neperkembe  gruan e tij ,  sepse ajo nuk eshte formuar nga nje  pjese e kembeve te burrit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Le te ndalemi tek pika e dyte: Gruaja u formua per Burrin, dhe jo burri per gruan.
Mendoj se kjo pike permban nje mesim teper te rendesishem, si per burrin po ashtu edhe per gruan. 
 Ne librin e zanafilles mesojme se, Zoti pasi krijoi njeriun, pa se per njeriun ende nuk po gjendej nje NDIHME e pershtatshme. Edhe pse Njeriu u rrethua prej kafsheve  dhe  gjallesave te tjera, perseri keto krijesa nuk mund te ishin ndihmesa e tij e pershtatshme. Keshtu Krijuesi vendosi te formoje pikerisht prej Njeriut, Gruan, si e vetmja krijese, e cila   do te ishte nje ndihmese e pazvendesueshme per Burrin. Fjala e Perendise ne bibel na deshmon se, Guaja u formua  prej Burrit dhe u dha per Burrin. Por cfare do te thote kjo per  burrat? Mos valle gruaja eshte nje "placke" me te cilen Burri  mund te beje cfare te doje?  Mos valle burri duhet ti kete grate radhe per te kenaqur epshet e tij? Pra keto jane disa pyetje te cilat jane jo vetem probleme aktuale, por dhe te verifikueshme. Grate cdo dite  e ndjejne peshen sunduese te burrit, i cili ne mjaft raste, e keqperdor pushtetin ndaj gruas. 
 Martesa eshte nje LIDHJE qe vjen prej Perendise, dhe qe   kosolidohet prej bashkshorteve ne trupin martesor, gjithmone  nen dashurine e Perendise. Pushtetet ne nje trup martesor nuk mund te veprojne dhe te gjejne zbatim,   nese bashkshortet nuk e kane vendosur jeten e tyre ne doren e Krishtit.  Ky fakt per mua eshte teper fondametal.  Apsotulli Pal, edhe pse vete nuk ishte i martuar,  ai i  jep kishes mesime teper te rendesishme,  ne te cilen qartesohet mesimi i Perendise ne lidhje me  jeten bashkshortore dhe ate familjare.  Pra Pali nuk eshte duke na sjelle nje eksperience te tijen familjare apo bashkeshortore. Ai sjell mesimin e Perendsie per familjen ne Krisht, se si ajo duhet te ndertohet ne fjalen dhe dashurine e Perendise.
  Apostulli Pal i qendron pikerisht mesimit baze mbi formimin e Gruas prej Burrit dhe per burrin.  Ai thote se, Gruaja nuk duhet te kete asnjehere pushtet mbi burrin, kjo jo se ajo eshte me pak e zgjuar  menderisht apo me pak  e forte fizikisht. Pali niset nga mesimi baze i Perendise, i cili e formoi Gruan per Burin, si nje ndihmese te pazvendesueshme. Por Pali tek 1timot 2: na deshmon se ne kopshtin e Edenit, Gruaja u ginjye  dhe jo Adami. Pra nisur nga ky fakt DOBESIE tek Gruaja, Pali thote se, nuk e lejoj gruan qe te MESOJE  si dhe te mos perdore PUSHTET mbi Burrin.  Por a gjen zbatim sot ky mesim kaq i rendesihme i fjales profetike tek bashkshortet?
 Sot ne shume kisha shohim se Grate jane pastore, pra ato kene jo vetem pushtet mbi burrat ne kishe, por edhe i mesojne dhe drejtojne ata. Qellimi im nuk eshte te paragjykoj si te mire apo te keqe kete gje. Ajo qe une sjell para jush te dashur vellezer dhe motra te krishtere eshte fakti qe, mesimi i Perendise eshte gjithmone i njejte. Nese bashkesia e pare eci nen kete mesim, natyrisht qe ky mesim eshte aktual ne cod cast dhe mement kohor te kishes se Krishtit.  Une nuk mund te them se, Gruaja nuk ka zbulese ne fjalen e Perendise, po keshtu nuk mund te them se gruaja eshte e paafte ne punet dhe sherbesen ndaj Perendise. Une deshmoj dhe them se cdo i krishtere duhet te zbatoje ate qe Zoti i ka dhene. Dikujt pushtetin dhe dikujt bindjen, ku te dyja si qellim kane te berit e vullnetit te Zotit.
    Cfare ndodh ne ate jete bashkshortore ku gruaja eshte komanda?
 Meqense Pali mer si shembull anallogjik kishen, edhe une po i referohem po ketij shembulli. Pali thote se, Burri eshte koka e Gruas, ashtu si Krishti eshte koka e kishes.  A mund te imagjinoni per nje moment sikur Kisha te ishte koka e Krishtit dhe ajo te udhehiqte Krishtin? Qoftelarg.   Nje permbysje e tille pushtetsh natyrisht qe do te sillte vecse katastrofe per kishen. I njejti shembull anallogjik ka te beje dhe me burrin dhe gruan. Kurre ne asnje moment, gruaja nuk mund te jete koka e burrit.   Burrin e ka vendosur si  koke te gruas,  vete Krijuesi, i cili e krijoi mashkullin dhe femren. Ai  i dha   gjithsecilt  "gjerat" e nevojshme.  Kur ne ne jeten tone i  permbysim pushtetet e dhena prej se lartmi, natyrisht qe kami ndaluar ligjin dhe regullin e Perendise, qe te veproje   ne vete jeten dhe familjen tone.  Te pasurit pushtet ndaj gruas, nuk do te thote  qe Burri duhet te jete nje mustaqe perdredhur apo nje dikushi, i cili mbahet me te larter. Pushteti i Burrit ndaj gruas ne thelb do te thote:  permbushja e vullnetit te Perendise ne familje.  Tek Romaket Pali midis te tjerash ne lidhje me pushtetet thote: 
 "Cdo njeri le tju neneshtrohet pushtetve prej se lartmi, sepse nuk ka pushtet vecse prej Perendise. Pushtetet jane caktuar nga Perendia, prandaj ai qe i kundervihet pushtetit i eshte kunderven urdherit te Perendise.."
 Pushteti ne qender ka nje urdherese, dhe urdheresa ka nje qellim dhe mesim te Perendise. Nese Zoti krijoi njeriun dhe familjen, natyrisht qe dha dhe pushtetet ku permes te cilave Ai meson, drejton dhe mbron jeten  dhe familjen tone.  Shikoni si thote Pali: mosbindja ndaj pushtetit eshte kundervenie ndaj urdherit te Perendise. Pra kur gruaja nuk i bindet pushtetit te burrit, ajo i eshte kundervene me se pari vete Perendise. Si dhe kur burri nuk ushtron drejt dhe si duhet pushtetin e tij ndaj gruas, ai ka neperkembur urdheresen e Zotit. Pra ne te dy rastet kemi nje kundervenie ndaj pushtetit dhe urdhreses se Zotit. Ateher, cfare mbetet per tu bere? Cdo kush le ti bindet pushtetit prej se lartmi, qofte atij qe i eshte dhene ky pushtet per te drejtuar, qofte asaj qe eshte nen kete drejtim, qe te dy duke vepruar keshtu  nuk bejne gje tjeter, vecse permbushin vullnetin e Krishtit, dhe bekimi i Zotit do te jete mbi ta dhe familjen e tyre. Amin.

----------


## deshmuesi

Tani vijme tek pika e trete: Gruaja eshte nje ndihmese e PAZEVENDESUESHME per burrin.
   Perendia ne fjalen e tij profetike na deshmon se, per burrin, gruaja mbetet ndihmesa kryesore dhe e pazvendesueshme prej  asnje qenie tjeter.  Bibla thote se kur burri bashkohet me gruan e tij ai behet nje TRUP , nje mish. Ky fakt na verteton se, burri me asnje lloj qenie tjeter njerzore pervecse me gruan, nuk mund te jete nje TRUP. Edhe pse jemi te rrethuar nga nje mori njerzish, duke filluar qe nga prinderit, femijet, te afermit dhe shoqeria, e vetmja me te cilen nje burre mund te jete nje trup e nje mish, eshte vetem bashkimi me gruan e tij.  Nese nje burre nuk  e ka te qarte se cdo te thote nje trup e nje mish i vetem, natyrisht qe ai nuk eshte ne gjendje  te kuptoje se cdo te thote te qenit "NJE", dhe kjo sjell si pasoje qe ai te mos e shohe gruan si trupin e tij. Apsotulli Pal eshte mjaft i qarte kur thote:
 "....ai burre qe do gruan e tij, do vetveten."
 Kjo thenie e Palit ka nje rendesi teper te madhe  ne mardhenien bashkeshortore. Nese burri e sheh gruane tij jo si nje PJESE me veten e tij, ateher ai nuk di se cili eshte misteri i bashkimit ne trupin martesor. Mosnjohja e ketij fakti ben qe burri permes pushtetetit te tij, te sundoje mbi gruan, duke shkelur dhe neperkembur ate, si dhe duke e perdorur ate si nje sherbetore te tekave te tij.  Cdo dhune apo neperkembje, si dhe mosrespekt ndja gruas, nuk eshte gje tjeter, vecse nje e keqe ndaj vetvetes. Prandaj dhe Pali thote se, ai burre qe nuk do gruan e tij, nuk do vetveten. Permes kesaj thenie te Palit une mendoj se, pergjegjesia e ketij burri para Perendise eshte shume e madhe. 
   Po gruaja cfare pergjegjesi ka para Perendise? 
 Ajo eshte ndihmesja me e afert e burit te saj. Ajo duke ju bindur pushtetit te burrit, se pari permbush   detyren e saj para  Perendise, dhe se dyti e ndihmon burrin qe para Perendise ai te permbushe me se miri pushtetin, te cilin Zoti i ka dhene ne drejtim te gruas dhe familjes. Nje burre e ka te veshtire te ushtroje dhe permbushe drejt pushtetin e tij ne familje, nese gruaja nuk bindet. Kjo gje eshte me pasoja per gruan, familjen dhe mbare trupin martesor.  Perendia i ka dhene pushtetet brenda familjes dhe mardhenies bashkeshrotore, si nje "mjet" permes te cilit te behet i mundur zbatimi i vullnetit te Tij. Kur ne nje familje behet vullneti i Perendise, natytrisht qe kjo famije eshte ne doren e Zotit, eshte nen bekimin dhe mbrojtjen e Perendise.
    Burri duhet ta duaje gruan ashtu si Krishti deshi kishen..
 Ky shembull krahasimi te cilen Pali na e jep tek efesianet, na tregon me se miri ne te krishtereve se, dashuria e burrit ndaj gruas nuk eshte thjesht dashuria njerzore, e cila motivohet nga aftesite dhe epshet njerzore. Perderisa Pali i referohet dashurise me te cilen  Jezusi deshi kishen e tij, atehere ai thote se, ne mardheniet burre e grua duhet te jete e njejta dashuri, dashuria e Perendise. Kjo dashuri u derdh ne zemerat tona permes Frymes se Shenjte ne menyre qe ne te permbushim cdo gje te Perendise ne jeten tone. Pra edhe njeher e theksoj se ky mesim i Palit , i cili flet per mardheniet burre e gura, ju drejtohet besimtareve te krishtere dhe jo botes. 
 Por cfare kostaton  sot ne shume kisha? Po i referohem perseri divorcit, pasi ky eshte nje element mjaft i perhapur jo vetem ne bote, por edhe nder kisha te ndryshme. 
 Ndersa hyn ne nje kishe meson se brenda saj ka mjaft te divorcuar, sidomos kjo gje verehet nder kishat ketu ne Amerike.  Pyetja ime eshte:Si mund te ndaje njeriu ate qe Perendia e bashkoi?  Divorci eshte nje "mjet" permes te cilit satani perpiqet te prishe jeten bashkshortore dhe ate familjare. Kur dy te krishtere vijne para nje divorcit, ata duhet te jene te bindur se martesa e tyre nuk eshte me nen mbrojtjen e Perendise. Ata duhet te kuptojne se ne mes eshte i ligu satan, i cili me cdo kusht kerkon shkatrmin e bashkimit qe Perendia ka dhene ne kete trup martesor. Pra njeriu ne kete rast eshte vete pergjegjes per vendimin dhe perzgjedhjen e tij. 
 Cilat mund te jene arsyet dhe shkaqet qe na sjellin para nje divorci? 
 Natyrisht ato mund te jene te shumta dhe te mprehta. Nese bota, para nje fakti te tille si zgjidhje sheh ndarjen, me te krishterin  nuk duhet te ndodhe keshtu. Ai ka Krishtin,  dhe atje ku eshte Jezusi atej eshte jeta, eshte paqja, eshte dashuria, eshte fitorja. I krishteri duhet te qendroje para cdo veshtiresie. Por ne c'menyre? Duke mos u mbeshtetur ne vete te tij, por duke u mbeshtetur ne Jezus Krishti, duke ecur me bese ne rrugen e tij. Mendoni se Jezusi nuk do ta ndihmoje kete apo ate besimtar  para nje problemi kaq te madh? Jezusi ju tha apsotujve: Merni zemer, se une e munda BOTEN dhe ate ( te ligun) qe eshte ne bote. Ky nuk eshte thjesht nje premtim, ku ne mesojme se cfare JEzusi beri. Kjo eshte nje DESHMI dhe VULE e fitores, te cilen  Jezusi e arriti per ne, dhe jo per vete te tij. Nese Jezusi e mundi boten, kjo do te thote  se, Ai ka sjelle per ne fitoren ndaj lakmise dhe pisllekut ne te cilen bota ecen. Nese Jezusi thote, une e munda te ligun satana, kjo per ne do te thote se Ai solli fitoren tone ndaj te ligut satana. Pra asnje lloj arme e satanit nuk do te mund te na shkatroje ne dhe familjne tone,   gjithmone kur ne qendrojme ne BESE te Tij, duke zbatuar Fjalen dhe mesimin e tij.  Pra te gjithe ju qe jeni para nje divorci, ndaloni kembet dhe bini permbys para Tij. Pranoni plotesisht Jezusin ne jeten tuaj, si te vetmin Zot e Shpetimitar.  Qendroni dhe BESONI ne te, duke pare dhe pranaur se Ai dhe vetem Ai e mudni boten dhe te ligun qe eshte ne bote. Ju siguroj se shume shpejt ju do te shihni fitoren e Perendise ne jeten tuaj, ne mardhenet tuaja bashkshortore, ne familjen tuaj. Premtimi i i Zotit eshte i vertete, lum ai qe e pranon dhe beson ate.

----------


## deshmuesi

Perseri tek Efesianet, apostulli Pal na tregon ne menyre konkrete se si burri duhet te kujdeset per gruan e tij. Dashuria ndaj gruas nuk eshte thjesht nje puthje apo nje perkedhelje, ajo   ne shume raste kerkon dhe  sarificen. Pali jep nje shembull te qarte, duke e krahasuar kujdesjen ndaj gruas,  shtu si  burri tregon kujdes ndaj trupit te tij. Per kete ai thote:  askush nuk e urren mishin e tij, por kujdeset dhe e ushqen me butesi sikurse dhe Zoti ben me kishen e tij.
  Gruaja nga natyra eshte nje krijese e dobet, bile Pjetri ne letren e tij e krahsaon gruan me nje "ene te delikate". Pra burri duhet te jete mjaft i vemendshem ne mardhenien e tij me gruan. Vrazhdesia e burrit , nenvleftesimi, perbuzja, diktati e tjera  mardhenie si keto, jo vetem qe ndikojne negativisht ne gruan e tij , por ato jane dhe nje fillim i prishjes se trupit martesor.  Ne shqiptaret, per shkak te diktatures dhe paganizmit ne te cilen u rritem,  ne bashkesbisedimet burre e grua, kemi nje fjalor teper te varfer. Fjalet tona shume here jane teper te vrazhda dhe ato me teper acarojne jeten martesore se sa ta embelsojne ate. Kur dashuria e Krishtit eshte ne zmeren tone, natyrisht qe dhe goja do te flase mendimin e zemres.  
  Pjetri ne letrene  tij na jep disa gjera  te rendesishme, te cialt burrat duhet ti kene parasysh. Ja si thote Pjetri:
 " Ju burra rrini bashke me grate tuaja me urrtesi..."
Pjetri na meson se, burri duhet te rije  BASHKE vetem me gruan e tij. Pra asnje lloj grua tjeter, jashte maretese, nuk mund te hyje dhe te jete pjese e kesaj  BASHKESIE. Kjo eshte dhe URTESIA, e cila vjen nga Zoti.   Ketu Pjetri, nuk ndalet thjesht qe te na tregoje se nje burre duhet te jete i ndershem dhe te mos e tradhetoje gruan e tij. Pjetri na jep BASHKESINE midis burrit dhe gruas, e cila vjen nga Perendia. Ka plot burra qe nuk i tradhetojne grate e tyre, por qe ne fakt nuk jetojne me to me URTESI dhe dashuri Perendie. Pra te jetuart bashke me gruan do te thote: te qenit nje trup i vetem, ne kete bashkim dhe urtesi qe Zoti  ka dhene ne  lidhjen martesore. 
 Cfare sjell ky bashkim me urtesi midis burrit dhe gruas?
  Pjetri thote se, Burri i cili ecen ne URTESINE e Perendise, i jep NDER gruas. Shpesh here ky fakt eshte i panjohur tek shume burra.  Shume here kam digjuar qe thuhet se, Gruaja eshte nderi  burrit.  Kjo thenie ekziston tek  nje shumice e madhe njerzish  , sepse  nderin e lidhin vetem me tradhetine qe gruaja i ben burrti. Gra te tilla, se pari kane perdhosur nderin e tyre moral, dhe me pas ate familjar.  Pjetri na meson se Gruaja e mer nderimin  prej Burrit, kjo sepse Burri eshte pushteti dhe atutoriteti i gruas. Nje grua qe ka mbi koke te vet nje pushtet dhe autoritet te te mire, e ben ate me flatra , dhe e mbur ate ne mes shoqesh dhe miqsh. 
 Meqenese gruaja eshte  nje "ene delikate", natyrisht qe burrit i bije nje barre e rende dhe me pergjegjesi para Perendise.  Por perse burri duhet ta kete kujdes  kete "ene kaq delikate" ?  Ja si thote me poshte Pjetri. Se parri, ato(grate) jane bashketrashegimitare te HIRIT te jetes. Dhe se dyti:  kujdesi duehet qe te mos pengohen lutjet e burrit, drejtuar Perendise.
 Shikoni pra se sa i rendesishem eshte ne kete BASHKESI, KUJDESI, DASHURIA dhe URTESIA e burrit ndaj gruas. Natyrisht qe ketu Pjetri  eshte duke na treguar nje mardhenie midis burrit  dhe guras se krishtere. 
 Grate jane BASHKETRASHEGIMTARE  me ne , te HIRIT qe Perendia dha per shpetimin tone. Nese ne jemi pjestare te HIRIT,  natyrisht qe  dhe grate tona  jane pjestare te ketij HIRI.  Perendia e ka dhene HIRIN e tij ne kete bashkesi martesore, ne menyrer qe ky trup  te jete gjithmone para syrit te Perendise, NJE trup  dhe vetem NJE;  Pjetri thote se, nese burri nuk jeton me urtesi ne bashkesi me gruan e tij,  lutjet e tij pengohen  tek Perendia. Pyetja eshte: Perse lutejt e burrit mund te pengohen? Kjo, sepse  burri eshte duke keqperdorur autoritetin dhe pushtetin e tij ndaj gruas, dhe si rejdhim dashuria eshte thyer. Kjo ben qe  mardheniet te vijne drejt ftohjes, dhe  keshtu kjo famijle  mund te jete afer nje divorci.

----------


## deshmuesi

Gjate kohes qe une po shkuraja kete shkrim, i cili ka ne qender familjen dhe jeten martesore, Zoti Jezus me perdori konkretisht ne nje situate te tille, te cilen une po e sjell ketu. 
 Deshmite jane jo vetem nje realitet i asaj cka Zoti ben ne jeten tone, por konkretisht refimi i tyre jep  nje mundesi per te rritur ne besim  bashkesine dhe cdo individ ne Krishtin Jezus.  
 Teksa po rija nje nate ne dhomen e ndenjes,  pa pritur bije telefoni dhe me mer prej se largu  nje i afermi im. Pas biseduam pak vura re se,  miku im kishte dicka qe e mundonte dhe i thashe: Mendoj se dicka te mundon dhe nuk ndjehesh teper mire. Ai me tha: Ke te drejte, sepse kam nje problem te madh i cili cdo dite e me teper po me trishton. Nuk i kam mire punet me gruan dhe prinderit e saj. Cdo dite e me teper shoh se nuk jam nje burre i cili vendos per gjerat te rendesihhme, dhe me then drejt ata periqen te me heqin  mundesine per tu ndjere  burre ne familjen time. 
 Pasi e digjove me kujdes te gjithe kete histori, e ftova qe te lutesishim dhe kete problem ta japim ne doren e Krishtit.  Fillimisht fillova ti flas rreth fjales se Perendsie, si dhe vete temes qe une isha duke shkruajtur ne kete faqe te krishtere.  Duket si nje koincidence midis shkrimit ne fjale dhe ngjarjes se mikut tim, por une mendoj se Perendia deshironte te me tregoje ne menyre me konkrete se si Ai vepron dhe ben te mundur ate qe per ne eshte e  pamundur.  
 Pasi foal pak gjate me mikun tim, pashe se ai edhe me teper po ndjehej i humbur ne kete ngjajre. Une e kutpoja se shume probleme per te cilat ai me foli, vinin edhe si rezultati i perplasjes se dy kuturave, ate shqitare me ate perendimore, pasi gruaja e tij nuk eshte shqiptare.  Me pas une vendosa ti bej nje pyetje, duke menduar se fillimi i gjerave duhet te filloje pikerisht ketu, dhe per kete i thashe: Une  e di se ju te dy si dhe familja e gruas suaj jeni te krishtere, por me lejo tju pyes:  A mendon se gruaja jote te do plotesisht?  Ai me tha: ajo me do plotesisht dhe une e shoh kete cdo dite. Fakti eshte se prinderit e saj permes nderhyrjeve te tyre, e  pengojne gruan time te kryje detyren e saj ndaj meje.  Kjo gje po me trishton cdo dite, dhe shoh se ne po ecim drejt nje divorci. Me pas une i thashe se, kam deshire qe te flas me gruan tende ne telefon , dhe ai pranoi. Pasi fola me gruan e tij, e ftova ate qe se bashku te shihnim tek Efesianet ate se cfare Pali flet per mardheniet bashkeshortore.  Keshtu une fillova te flas, dhe ne momentin qe ne po flisnim,  gjyshja  e mori ate ne telefon dhe ajo e nderpreu biseden me mua, duke mos vazhduar me tej . Ne fakt u ndjeva i fyer duke menduar se ajo moralisht duhej te vazhdonte biseden me mua, pasi ajo ishte  nje  bisede shume e rendesishme per ate dhe vete  dhe familjen e saj.   Megjithate une vazhdova te flas me mikun tim duke e inkurajuar ne Krishtin Jezus.   
 Me pas ndjeva se Jezusi ma dha nje mesazh te qarte rreth keshilles dhe inkurajimit qe une duhej ti jepja mikut tim. Une e ftova mikun tim qe te ndalte kembet e tij, nga rruga  ne te cilen ai po ecte. Une e ftova ate qe te mos paragjykoje askend, si dhe te mos mendoje keq per askend.  Dhe une i thashe: Digjome me vemendje.  Fakti me i rendesishem per ty, te cilin ti duhet ta shohesh drejt eshte se, gruaja jote te do, dhe mos haro se ku ka dashuri gjerat nuk mund te ndahen por bashkohen edhe me teper. Pra ju e doni njeritjetrin dhe ky fakt me gezon. Mos haro se kjo eshte fitorja jone . Duajeni njeritjetrin ashtu si une ju desha juve, duke dhene jeten time per ju, ju tha Jezusi apsotujve. Perpiqu miku im qe ta fillosh GJITHSHKA nga ky kend i veshtrimit. Dashuria eshte motivi ne te cilin duhet te mendoje dhe ece i krishteri. NE lidhje me prinderit e saj te keshilloj, qe te mos mendosh keq per ta, dhe me sjelljen tende perpiqu te mos i besh kundershtare te ty.  Prano te te behet nje padrejtesi, kur e di se kjo ndodh per shkak te beses tende ne Krisht.  Per nje cas ndjeva se miku im ndaloj se foluri, duke e hequr njeher e pergjithmone nga mendja rrugen e divorcit , dhe per kete me tha: Mendoj se ke ploteisht te drejte. Une jam duke gjykuar mbi prenderit e grua sime, duke i kthyer ata ne kundershtare te mij.  Faleminderit per mesazhin qe me dhe. naten  e  mire dhe Zoti te bekofte. Keto ishin fjalet me te cilat ai e mbylli biseden tone ne telefon.  Qe nga ai cast une u ula dhe u luta ne Krishtin duke kerkuar paqe dhe dashuri ne familjen mikut tim. 
 Pa kaluar mire as disa dite perseri nje nate bije telefoni. Perseri digjoj zerin e mikut tim, por kete radhe me nje ton gezimi. Ai me thote: Jezusi ju pergjigj lutjeve. NE erdhem perseri ne paqe. NE familjen tone Perndia derdhi bekimin, mua mu hap rruga per nje shkollim dhe na u dha mundesia qe te mund te blejme nje shtepi tonen.  Ne kete moment qe une po te flas, ndjej nje gezim te madh ne zemer, duke e pare konkretisht doren e JEzusit mbi familjen tone. Mu desh qe te shkoj qysh te nesermen e asaj nate qe ne biseduam te dy, tek prinderit e gruas dhe tju kerkoj falje per ate cka une mendoja per ta. Kur ata digjuan prej meje keto gjera, mbeten te befasuar. Pasi une bera kete veprim ndjva se thelle ne shpritin tim hyri perseri paqja e Krishtit. NE sot se bashku me gruan time, kemi nje harmoni edhe me te konsoliduar ne familje , dhe une dua tju falnderoj per mesazhin qe ju me dhate, si dhe mbeshtetjen tuaj ne lujte . Zoti ju bekofte.
 Ja pra te dashur motra e vellezer, kjo eshte nje histori dhe prove e gjalla e asaj cak Zoti ben ne jeten dhe familje tone, gjithmone kur ne mbeshtetemi ne zbatim te fjales dhe mesimit te tij. Une e solla kete shembull per te treguar ne menyre sa  me konkrete, se mardheniet dhe pushtetet brenda familejs dhe trupti martesor, mund te funksionojne normalisht duke e regulluar jeten bashkshortore, gjithmone kur ne besojme dhe qendrojme ne Jezus Krishti. Edhe njehere po sjell nder ment fjalet e Palit, i cili thote: " Ju burra rini BASHKE me grate tuaja,  me urtesi, duke i dhene nder gruas, si nje "ene " me dobesi, dhe si bashketrashegimtare te hirit te jetes, qe te mos pengohen te luturit tuaj tek Perendia."
  Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## deshmuesi

Tani po ndalem perseri tek letra e 1Pjet:1-4. ku  Pjetri sjell nja fakt majft themelor, qe ka te beje  me Gruan dhe ndikimin pozitiv qe ajo ka ne jeten e bashkshortit.  Pjetri ne vargun e pare  dhe te dyte thote:
 " Ju gra ulini kryet burrave tuaj, qe edhe nese disa( burra) nuk u binden ne fjale, te fitohen pa fjale, nga sjellja e grave te tyre. Duke pare sjelljet tuaja te thjeshta e me frike."
 Apostulli Pjeter na tregon se nese ne nje familje, ku burri nuk ecen simbas fjales se Krishtit, ndersa gruaja po, atehere ne kete rast burri do te mund te kthehet tek Perendia, duke pare konkretisht sjelljen e gruas se tij, e cila ecen me bese dhe frike Perendie. Pra Gruaja ne kete rast eshte me te vertete nje ndihme  reale per burrin e saj, e cila permes sjelljeve te saj  si nje besimtare e Krishtit, i jep plotesisht mundesine burrit te vet,  per te besuar dhe ndjekur Zotin Krisht. 
 Shpesh here na jepet mundesia qe tu flasim njerezve per Jezus Krishtin. Nga pervoja ime kam pare se fjala qe ne predikojme ben shume efekt pikerisht tek ata njerez, te cilet na njohin me nga afer. Pra sjelljet dhe veprimet tona te perditshme, jane nje prezence konkretet e asaj cka Perendia ben ne jeten tone.  Apsotulli Pal, ne mjaft raste i fton besimtaret qe ta ndjekin ate, por  jo thjesht vetem ne cka ai thote, por edhe ne cka ai ben.  Vepra eshte nje tregues real i asaj cka Zoti ka bere dhe ben ne jeten tone. Pra permes veprimeve dhe sjelljeve tona, ne ju japim mundesine  reale te gjithe  njerzve qe ju predikojme ungjillin, duke ju treguar konkretisht ate cka Zoti ka bere ne jeten tone. Pikerisht dhe Pjetri ju tregon grave se,  permes sjelljeve te tyre te krishtere,  ne mardheninen  bashkeshortore, ato do te mund ti fitojne burrat e tyre, duke i sjelle ne Krishtin per shpetim.  E di se per nje grua besimtare, eshte nje pune mjaft e  veshtire,  kur burri i saj  nuk beson ne Krishtin. Por cdo grua e krishtere duhet te dije se,  ajo eshte pjese e nje trupi me burrin. Pra ajo si i krishtere qe eshte, para Perendise ka nje detyre mjaft te madhe, duke bere cdo perpjekje per te fituar burrin e saj ne Krishtin Jezus. Pjetri na tregon se nje grua e krishtere mund ta fitoje nje beteje te tille, edhe pse ne dukje duket e veshtire. Por si gjithnje ne mardheniet bashkeshortore, faktori kryesor per fitore mbetet sjellja e saj, edhe pse burri i saj mund te mos besoje ne Krishtin.   Pali tek Romaket thote se, Dashuria e Perendise eshte derdhur ne zemrat tona me ane te Frymes se Shenjte.  Pra ne nje zemer qe ka Dashuri Perendie, natyrisht qe ka dhe sakrifice. Nje grua qe e do burrin e saj me dashuri Perendie, natryisht qe eshte e gatshme per cdo sakrifice te tille. Sot, divorci dhe shkatrimi i jetes bashkeshorter dhe asaj familjare, vjen per faktin se ne ta mungon dashuria e Perendise.  Perendia e tregoi dashurine e Tij per njeriun, permes vepres se Krishtit ne kryq. Kjo sakrifice e Birit te Perendise, kishte ne qender dashurine e pakufijshme qe  Perendia kishte  per njeriun. Pra le te ecim ne te njetin  shembull, duke sakrifikuar per te afermin tone.
 Ne vargun e trete dhe te katert, Pjetri ndalet tek disa cilesi mjaft te rendesishme te gruas se krishtere. Ja si thote ai:
 " Stolia juaj le te mos jete e PERJASHTME, si ajo e te gershetuarit te flokeve,  e te varurit te stolive te arta, a te veshurit e rrobave. Por le te jete njeriu i fshehur i zemres, i stolisur me paprishjen e frymes se bute dhe te qete, e cila perpara Perendsie eshte shume e vlejtur."
 Vazhdon

----------


## Matrix

> ...Nga pervoja ime kam pare se fjala qe ne predikojme ben shume efekt pikerisht tek ata njerez, te cilet na njohin me nga afer. Pra sjelljet dhe veprimet tona te perditshme, jane nje prezence konkretet e asaj cka Perendia ben ne jeten tone. Apsotulli Pal, ne mjaft raste i fton besimtaret qe ta ndjekin ate, por jo thjesht vetem ne cka ai thote, por edhe ne cka ai ben. Vepra eshte nje tregues real i asaj cka Zoti ka bere dhe ben ne jeten tone. Pra permes veprimeve dhe sjelljeve tona, ne ju japim mundesine reale te gjithe njerzve qe ju predikojme ungjillin, duke ju treguar konkretisht ate cka Zoti ka bere ne jeten tone. Pikerisht dhe Pjetri ju tregon grave se, permes sjelljeve te tyre te krishtere, ne mardheninen bashkeshortore, ato do te mund ti fitojne burrat e tyre, duke i sjelle ne Krishtin per shpetim. E di se per nje grua besimtare, eshte nje pune mjaft e veshtire, kur burri i saj nuk beson ne Krishtin. Por cdo grua e krishtere duhet te dije se, ajo eshte pjese e nje trupi me burrin. Pra ajo si i krishtere qe eshte, para Perendise ka nje detyre mjaft te madhe, duke bere cdo perpjekje per te fituar burrin e saj ne Krishtin Jezus. Pjetri na tregon se nje grua e krishtere mund ta fitoje nje beteje te tille, edhe pse ne dukje duket e veshtire. Por si gjithnje ne mardheniet bashkeshortore, faktori kryesor per fitore mbetet sjellja e saj, edhe pse burri i saj mund te mos besoje ne Krishtin. ...


Shume e vertete vella Deshmues.
Faktori kryesor ne ungjillezim eshte sjellja e te krishterit. Njerezit kane nevoje per shembuj konkrete dhe jo thjesht per fjale.

----------


## deshmuesi

Faleminderit vella Matrix, per pjesen qe ke zgjedhur nga ky shkrim.  Eshte mese i vertete fakti se, njerzit mund te na digjojne me shume vemendje, kur ata kane para tyre, shembullin ose veprimet tona ne Krishtin JEzus.  Kete fakt e shohim nga vete Jezusi dhe mardhenien qe ai kishte me apostujt e tij. JEzusi ne cdo rast ju sillte dishepujve te tij VEPREN, duke ju treguar konkretisht ne menyre te plote se cdo te thote te besosh, te bindesh dhe te besh vullnetin e Perendise. MBase per momentin apsotujt nuk ishin te qarte ne cka JEzusi thoshte dhe vepronte, por shume shpejt, pasi JEzusi shkoi ne qiej, atyre ju binin nderment fjalet dhe veprat e Krishtit.   Perendia  ne biblen e tij te shenjte na jep mesimin e Tij, te pa ndare nga veprimi. Bemat e Perendise jane nje FAKT i veprimit te asaj cka foli dhe beri  Perendia.  Gjithsesi dua te them se, nje besimtar i cili njeh mire fjalen, por qe nuk e intepreton ate permes veprimit te tij, atehere tek ky besimtar fjala e Perendise ende nuk ka efektin e duhur.  Apsotulli Pal  thote se, fjala e Perendise eshte e gjalle dhe vepruese. Kur une kam filluar te besoj ne Krishtitn, ishte pikerisht ky varg, permes te cilit une shihja se si cdo dite Perendia vepronte tek une, ne nje menyre te dukshme dhe te prekshme. Pra Perendia fillon ta ndryshoje jeten tende, permes Fjales dhe Frymes se Shenjte. Shume te krishtere mendojne se te besuarit eshte gjeja me e rendesishme ne jeten e tyre, duke mos i kushtuar rendesine fondamnetale qe ze veprimi i Fjales dhe Frymes se Shenjte te Perndise, ne vete jeten e tyre.  Natyrisht BESA eshte fakt real i asaj cka ne besojme dhe ndejkim, por pyetja eshte: A mund te kesh BESEN e vertete te Perendise, nese ti nuk njeh konkretisht Perendine? Le ta shohim me te konkretizuar kete fakt tek bashkesia e JEzusit me apsotujt e tij. Apsotujt pranuan totalisht( pervec Judes qe nuk besonte) se Jezusi eshte Biri i vetmelindur i Perendise. Kjo deshmi  nuk vinte  nga aftesite e tyre intelektuale. Kjo deshmi, i tha JEzusi Pjetrit, te jepet nga Ati im qe eshte ne Qiej.  Pra Perendia i cili na jep kete deshmi prej qiejve, nuk do ta lere kurre  besimin tone pa NJOHURI dhe pa VEPER. Pikerisht ketu ndahet besa e vertet me besen e vdekur. Jakobi ne menyren me fondamentale na deshmon se, nje BESE e gjalle , dmth qe jepet nga Perendia, ka dhe VEPREN e Frytin e Perendise. PRa shikoni se si Fjala e Perendise i jep BESES sone SY, per te pare Krishtin, dhe Fryma e Shenjte i jep beses sone FUQINE per te vepruar ne jeten tone dhe ne kryrejen e vullnetit te Zotit Krisht. 
 Kam pare plot te krishtere, te cilet  besen e tyre e kane me teper nje relike  te mbushur me regulla te panevojshme, ku  heraheres ato behen nje pengese e frikshme ne vete jeten e tyre. Por  cfare ndodh me keta te krishtere? Kur ata i ballafaqon konkretisht me fjalen dhe veprimin e gjalle qe vete Fjala kryen tek besimtari i kirshtere permes Frymes se Shenjte,  keta te krishtere kthehen ne kundershtaret tuaj me te eger, duke menduar se keshtu i sherbejne Perendise. A nuk ju tha JEzusi nje gje te tille vete apsotujve? Jezusi tha: do tju perndjekin dhe do tju vrasin, duke menduar se keshtu i sherbejne Perendise?
 Ne kete teme nuk kam thjesht qellim te sjell disa regulla, ku permes te cilave duhet te ndertohet familja dhe jeta bashkshortore. I gjithe qellimi im ne kete teme eshte, qe familja dhe jeta martesore tek dy bashkshorte, mer kuptimin e vertete, nese ne te eshte Krishti.
 Deshiroj qe ne kete teme te kete nje pjesmarje te gjere nga te gjithe te krishteret, pasi sot familja dhe jeta martesore, jane nje nga epiqendrat ku satani e drejton luften e tij.

----------


## Matrix

Vella Deshmues,

Me te vertete eshte teme interesante dhe une do mundohem te them dicka. Ky nuk eshte vetem mendimi im, por dhe eksperienca nga jeta ime me vellezerit dhe motrat e krishtere.

Ne rradhe te pare do thoja se Familja e gjen kuptimin e plote vetem kur te dy bashkeshortet jane besimtare te krishtere. Perndryshe, ajo eshte thjesht nje lidhje mishi, interesash kalimtare te kesaj bote, dhe keshtu shpeshhere degjeneron.

Njeriu i rene mundohet ta mbaje familjen te forte me ane te "moralit". Por, dhe ky truk nuk qendron, sepse kjo e vendos lidhjen familjare ne mendje, jo ne fryme. Kjo con shpeshhere ne hipokrizi dhe ne tradhetite e fshehta.

I krishteri e sheh famljen si nje pikture te gjalle te marredhenies se Krishtit me Kishen. Tek nusja e vet, ai sheh dashurine e Kishes per Krishtin dhe nusja tek dhendrri i vet sheh dashurine e Krishtit per Kishen.

Nje dashuri e cila nuk vendos ne qender vetveten, por tjetrin. 

Kjo per boten eshte utopi ose romantizem i semure, sepse bota jeton sipas jetes se rene te Adamit, nje jete e cila ka vene ne Fron vetveten. Prandaj dhe jeta familjare e humbet kuptimin real.
Por per ata qe jane rilindur, dhe jetojne sipas Jetes se ringjallur, e cila ka kaluar neper Kryqin e Krishtit, Familja eshte e plote.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Vella Deshmues,
> 
> Me te vertete eshte teme interesante dhe une do mundohem te them dicka. Ky nuk eshte vetem mendimi im, por dhe eksperienca nga jeta ime me vellezerit dhe motrat e krishtere.
> 
> Ne rradhe te pare do thoja se Familja e gjen kuptimin e plote vetem kur te dy bashkeshortet jane besimtare te krishtere. Perndryshe, ajo eshte thjesht nje lidhje mishi, interesash kalimtare te kesaj bote, dhe keshtu shpeshhere degjeneron.
> 
> Njeriu i rene mundohet ta mbaje familjen te forte me ane te "moralit". Por, dhe ky truk nuk qendron, sepse kjo e vendos lidhjen familjare ne mendje, jo ne fryme. Kjo con shpeshhere ne hipokrizi dhe ne tradhetite e fshehta.
> 
> I krishteri e sheh famljen si nje pikture te gjalle te marredhenies se Krishtit me Kishen. Tek nusja e vet, ai sheh dashurine e Kishes per Krishtin dhe nusja tek dhendrri i vet sheh dashurine e Krishtit per Kishen.
> ...


 Me plot goje them AMIN.

----------


## deshmuesi

"Stolia juaj te mos jete e perjashtme, si ajo e te gershetuarit te flokeve, e te varurit te stolive te arta, a te veshurit e rrobave. Por le te jete njeriu i fshehur i zemres, i stolisur me paprishjen e frymes se bute dhe te qete, e cila perpara Perendise eshte shume e vlejtur."
 Grate ne natyren e tyre, jane shume te ndjeshme ndaj veshjes dhe tualetit te tyre.  Simbas statistikave, grate ne krahasim me burrat, zene vendin e pare ne lidhje me shpenzimet qe ato harxhojne per veshje dhe stolimin e tyre. Kjo eshte nje dukuri qe te bije menjehere ne sy. Apsotulli Pjeter ndalon ne kete pike delikate te gruas, duke ju treguar grave te krishtere se, deshirimi apo perkushtimi i tyre maksimal  vetem per paraqitjen e tyre te jashtme, sjell  pasoja  ne besimin e krishtere. Mbase shume vajza dhe gra ne kete pike mund te mos bien dakort me mua, por me lejoni ta shtjelloj me kujdes kete ceshtje.  Ky varg i aopstullit Pjeter, duhet kuptuar sa me drejt. Pra nuk duhet te behen interpretime jashte fokusimit ne te cilin Pjetri deshmon. Bibla na tregon se gruaja eshte   si nje "ene"mjaft delikate, ku Burri duhet te tregoje pergjegjesi dhe kujdes te madh per te. Natyra e gruas, eshte pak e ndryshme nga ajo e burrit, sidomos ne lidhje me paraqitejn e saj te jashtme. Grate jane te gatshme te shpenzojne shuma te medha per veshjen dhe paraqijten e tyre te jashtme , edhe pse te ardhurat e tyre mund te mos jene te mjaftueshme per nje luks te tille.  Pjetri duke njohur kete dobesi, e cila  e mbizoteron natyren e  dobet te gruas, ju tregon grave te krishtere qe te dine te dallojne STOLINE e Perendise nga stolite e botes.  Me kujtohen vitet nentedhejte e ca, kur une fillova te besoj ne Krisht.  Ne qytetin tim vinin shume misionare te huaj, dhe natyrisht ne gjithmone perpiqeshim ti cmonim ata nga manyra se si ata visheshin, parate,  kultura e tjera.  Ishin pra fillimet ne besim, kur ende nuk kishim mare njohurine e vertete. Dihet se misione te ndryshme te krishtere,  sollen ne shqiperi edhe ndihma te shumta, ku veshjet zinin nje vend te madh. Por cfare po ndodhte me shqiptaret? Meqense ne shqiptaret rronim ne nje fukarallek dhe nuk kishim pare rroba vertet te vlefshme dhe te mira, duke mare disa ndihma filluam te visheshim  me mire dhe me bukur. Ne kete kohe me kujtohen disa predikime te pastorit tim, i cili filloi te tregoje se perkushtimi ndaj veshjes apo paraqitejes se jashtme, e dobeson besimin. Por pyetja ime ishte? A ishim ne ne ate shkalle te forte te besimit dhe te njohurise, per te kuptuar kete gje?  Nuk kam qellim te gjykoje as veten time e as pastorin, i cili ne te vertete bente mire qe na terhiqte vemendjen.   Ajo qe ishte dhe eshte me e rendesishme per cdo te Krishtere, eshte se, sa ne kemi bese, njohuri dhe veshe per te digjuar dhe bindur ne  fjalen e Perendise.   Mesimi i Krishtit do te zere vendin kryesor ne jeten tuaj, gjithmone nese tek ju Jezusi eshte mbreti per mbi mbreter.  Pikerisht ketu fillon dhe mer udhe jeta jone ne besen e Krishtit Jezus. Pjetri aktualisht ju drejtohet grave per nje probelm dobesie , e cila ka te beje me natyren e tyre, por: A mund te digjojne dhe ta zbatojne kete mesim te gjitha grate e krishtere?  Ketu ne Amerike me bije rasti te shoh plot gra te krishtere, ku ka nga ato qe vishen thjesht, si  dhe nga  ato qe vishen rende ne paraqitejn e tyre te jashtme. Pra une nuk mund te gjykoj askend ne lidhje me shijen dhe vetperzgjedhjenn e tyre. Ceshtja nuk shtrohet se a duhet te vishemi thjesht apo rende. Pjetri nuk ndalet thjesht vetem ne mosveshjen e rrobave dhe stolive te shtrenjta. Pjetri kerkon  tju tregoje te krishtereve se, STOLIA juaj duhet te jete pikerisht krijese e re ne Krisht dhe jo gjerat e botes. Ne qofte se ne te krishteret kerkojme ta vleresojme veten tone ne aparencene jashteme, permes  gjerave te botes, qofshin  keto te cfaredo lloi, atehere tek ne  nuk ka ende krijese te re dhe  identitet  ne Krishtin Jezus.  
   Bota  ne te cilen ne jetojme, ka nje "mase matjeje apo vleresimi" krejt te ndryshme nga ajo e Perendise. Bota nuk foksuohet ne aspketin e shpritit, kjo, pasi ajo eshte e vdekur shpriterisht. Pra "masa" me te cilen bota mat te tijte,  eshte mase e cila mbeshtetet ne MISH dhe MEAKT. Bota te vlereson nga pasurija dhe  pushteti, ndersa Perendia vlereson nga besa, perunja dhe  bindja ndaj Tij.  Per ta bere sa me te qarte kete fakt, une kam nje shembull mjaft te qarte ne dhjaten e re. Kur Jezusu shkoi tek Herodi, Herodi duke pasur pushtet dhe lavdi, e pa Jezusin si nje qenie te mjere. Ai u fokusua tek leckat dhe zbatheria e JEzusit, pasi nuk kishte SY per te pare Zotin, Shpetimtarin  prej qiejve.  Ai e talli e peshtyu dhe e fyeu Zotin Jezus. Perse? Sepse "masa" me te cilen maste Herodi, ishte "masa" e botes. Por cfare beri me pas Herodi? Ai e veshi Jezusin  me nje "mantel te shkelqyeshem", per te mbuluar paraqijten e leckosur te Jezusit. Pra eshte njesoj sikur te mendosh se, nje kuti e stolisur bukur me argjend, ka me vlere se djamanti qe qendron i fshehur brenda kesaj kutie. Djamanti nuk e mer vleren nga kutia, qofte ajo dhe e stolisur me argjend.   Pikerisht Pjetri permes mesimit te tij na tregon se,  qellimi i jetes sone nuk duhet te jete  ky "mantel i shkelquyeshm" i botes. Qellimi yne duhet te jete Stolia e Perendise, njeriu i fsheur i zemres, dmth krijesa e re ne Krisht.
 Po grate si e shohin dhe si e kuptojne kete varg te apsotullit Pjeter? Do te kisha deshire qe nje grua e krishtere ketu ne forum,  te mund te behej pjese e ketij diskutimi, per te na dhene nje mesazh me konkret nga vete jeta e saj ne Krisht. Me kjutohet njehere nje i krishtere, i cili  me beri kete pyetje: 
 - A duhet te vishet me rroba te shtrenjta nje i krishtere? 
 - Natyrisht qe veshja eshte ceshtje e shijes, estetikes dhe vete  gustos qe ke ti si person. Pra ne nje menyre kjo eshte dhe perzgjedhje e juaj. Probelmi nuk qendron thjesht vetem ne faktin se a duhet nje i krishtere te veshe rroba te shtrenjta apo jo. Rendesi ka Qellimi dhe motivi, ose ajo cfare ti kerkon te paraqeasesh  ne lidhje me personin tend. Cdo mendim dhe  veprim ka ne vetvete dhe nje qellim te caktuar. Pra me lejo qe tju pyes:
 - Cili eshte qellimi i veshjes suaj?  Ai me tha: Mua me pelqen te dukem bukur dhe mendoj se ketu nuk ka se perse te ndihem keq.  
 -Po i thashe. Ti  ke te drejte kur thua se te pelqen te dukesh bukur, por bej kujdes se ku duhet te qendroje BUKURA juaj. Pikerisht Pjetri na tregon se Bukuria jone duhet te jete jo njeriu i zbukuruar dhe stolisur nga JASHTE, por   njeriu i fshehur i zemres, dhe ky njeri i ri  eshte krijesa e re ne Krisht. Perendia gezohet gjithmone,  kur ti kujdesish per kete krijese te re, dhe a e di se perse? Sepse kjo krijese e re ne Krishtin Jezus,  eshte e paprishcme dhe e pakorruptuar. Tani vendos dhe perzgjidh vete se cila gje eshte me e rendesishme per ty.

----------


## deshmuesi

Edukata familjare eshte nje mesuesi e nevojshme pergjate udhes se jetes.  Prinderit kane nje pergjegejsi  shume te madhe, ne lidhje me edukimin e femijeve te tyre. Te edukosh femijen tend do te thote: ta duash ate, ta udheheqesh,ta korrigjosh kur ai gabon, te mbjellesh ne te frytin e mire e plot gjera te tjera si keto. Por cfare mendoni se permbidhet ne edukimin e femijes?  Fatkeqesisht  shume prinder me teper perpiqen te edukojne femijet e tyre me gjerat e botes. Pra ata fokusohen tek mesimi dhe edukata njerezore. Nuk jam kunder mesimit dhe edukimit njerezor, mbasi keto jane te domozdoshme ne nje shoqeri njerzore. Ajo qe me shqeteson se tepermi eshte fakti se, ne edukmin e femijes shume prinder te krishtere, e lene pasdore thelbin e mesimit, e cila eshte Fjala e Perendise. Jezusi ju drejtua prindit me keto fjale: "Lerini femijet te vijne tek une".  Kete gje Jezusi e kerkon jo nga femijet por nga prinderit. Ata jane pergjegjesit para Perendise, per edukimin dhe sjelljen e femijeve te tyre ne prani te Krishtit.  Me ka rene rasti te shoh shume familje te edukuara, te cilat kane pasur dhe femije te edukuar, por kur keta femije jane rritur dhe martuar, asqe jane kujdesur me per prinderti e tyre. Perse?   Sepse baza e eduktimit ka qene njerzorja dhe jo e Perendishmja. Kur ne i edukojme femijet me fjalen dhe dashurine e Perendise, natyrisht qe kjo "farre" do te mbije ne zemren e tyre,  dhe nje dite ajo do te jape FRUT. Pikerisht vjen nje dite dhe prindi ka nevoje per kete FRUT. Pra nese prindi nuk mbjell kete "farre" ne kohen e te mbjelles, natrysiht qe nje dite ai do te korre gjemba.  
   Shepsh here shoh tek disa prinder nje mendim te gabuar, i cili eshte me pasoja si  per femijen, po ashtu  edhe vete prindin. Ja si me tha nje dite nje miku im, kur une i vajta vizite ne shtepine e tij. Teksa e peyta se cthone femijet dhe a po rriten nga pak, ai me tha:  E cme pyet.., do te rriten dhe do te ikin, se mos do te jene per ne."
  Ky mendim dhe ky lloj mesimi ne prezence te femijes, eshte me pasoja te rrezikshme. Pyetja ime eshte: Cfare je duke i mesuar femijes, dhe a po mbjell ne te Dashuri Perendie?  Prindi e ka detyre para Perendise te kujdeset per femijen e tij, si dhe te mbljelle Dashurine e Krishtit ne zemer te tij. Femija ngjan me nje "are" ne te cilen mund te mbjellesh cfare te duash. NEse ke mbjelle "fare"te mire, natyrisht qe edhe do te korresh fruta te mira. Por nese ke mbjelle "fare" te keqe, do te marresh fruta te keqiaj. Dhe nese nuk mbjell azgje,  azgje edhe do te marresh. Pra cdo prind duhet te tregoje kujdes ne ate cka ai i meson dhe edukon femijes se tij.   Satani eshte gjithmone i gatshem qe te shfrytezoje cdo mundesi per ta korruptuar dhe burgosur ne mekat  njeriun. Kur ai sheh se vete prindi tregohet i pavemendshem dhe mosbesues ne ate cka ai investon per femijen e tij, natyrisht qe do ta kete me te lehte punen e tij te keqe. Perse une dal ne kete konkrluzion? Kete e mbeshtes gjithmone ne deshmine e bibles. Bibla na meson se kur satani perballet me fjalen e Perendise, ai e humb betejen e tij. Kur ne e mesojme dhe edukojme  femijen tone, me fjalen dhe dashruine e Perndise, ne kete e dukim nuk qendron forca njerzore. Eshte pikerisht Fuqia, Kudesi dhe Mbrojtja  e vete Zotit Perendi, i cili eshte gjithmone  ne anen tone, natyrisht kur ne ecim me Bese ne Krishtin. 
  Prindi duhet te udheheqe femijen e tij drejt Krishtit, jo vetem me ane te fjels, por edhe veprimit.  Natyra e femijes eshte shume e ndjeshme ndaj veprave qe ben i madhi. Pra duhet nje kujdes i madh ne ate cka themi dhe bejme para femijeve. Shpesh here mendojme se femijet jane te vegjel per te kuptuar marifetet e te riturve. Une mendoj se nuk eshte keshtu. Femija nga vete natyra e tij, eshte i priur te imtioje te madhin, dhe kur ai rritet, ky imitim kthehet ne nje menyre jetese. Shpesh here une kete gje e vereja tek femiejt e mij, kur ata ishin te vegjel. Gjithmone jam perjekur, dhe akoma dhe sot periqem,  qe ti mesoj dhe udheheq ata, me fjalen e Perendise. Kur ata ishin te vegjel, ndodhte nganjhere qe ne si prender nuk tregoheshim te vemendshem ne prezence te tyre. Kur vinte momenti qe ata benin dicka qe nuk ishte e drejte (dhe une i shaja per kete), ata menjeher na tregonin se nje gabim te tille e kishim bere dhe ne me pare. Pra femija eshte shume i vemendshem, edhe pse ti mendon se ai nuk i kupton disa gjera. 
  Une gjithmone perpiqem te inkurajoj dhe te investoj tek femijet e mij,  dashurine e Krishtit, dhe sa here qe ne si familje shohim fitoren, kete ja dedikojme vetem Perendise. Sepse kur ne dorezohemi ploteisht tek Jezusi, tek ne eshte mborjtja, kujdesi dhe dashuria e Tij, e cial nuk mbaron asnjehere.  Mendoj se ky eshte shembulli qe cdo prind duhet te beje.  
 Shpesh here mendojme se kur femijet jane te vegjel, duhet nje preokupim shume i madh. Por une mendsoj se detyra e prindit nuk varet nga  mosha e femijes. Prindi duhet ta edukoje femijen e tij me te njejten force, edhe kur femija  eshte i mitur, por edhe kur ai eshte i rritur dhe i martuar. Perendia i ka dhen prindit pushtet mbi femijen e tij, dhe ajo cka Zoti kerkon prej nesh eshte, ta kryejme ate sa me drejt. Kush kujdeset per birin e tij eshte kujdesur per te ardhmen e birit te tij dhe te vetes se tij.

----------


## deshmuesi

Mendoj se nje nga problemet me te mprehta ne mardheniet martesore, eshte dhe intimiteti midis dy bashkshorteve.  Fjala e Perendise ne bibel na jep nje mesim mjaft te qarte, rreth mardhenieve bashshortorte, si ne aspektin shpirteror, po keshtu edhe ate fizik.  Shpesh here mardheniet intime ose thene ne gjuhen moderne mardheniet ne sex, ne mjaft raste shume bashkshorte tregohen te pavemendshem ndaj njeritjetirt. Apositulli Pal tek letra e korinthasve na tregon se, bashkshortet duhet te jene te vemendshem ndaj ketyre mardhenieve.  Pali thote se. " burri duhet ti jape gruas dashurine qe i ka per detyre.."
 Pali na tregon se martesa ke nje sere sherbesash dhe detyrash mes  dy bashkshorteve. Burri, i cili ka dhe pushtetin ndaj gruas, e ka per detyre qe ti jape Gruas DASHUIRNE e duhur. Dashuria e burrit ndaj gruas, nuk permbledh vetem aspektin shpirteror apo ate ndjesor. Me siper une e kam thene se si duhet ta doje burri gruan, po keshtu dhe gruaja burrin.  Por ne kete thenie te Palit, vete Pali na tregon se, dashuria e burrit ndaj gruas duhet te jete e plote, ku natyrisht permblidhet dhe dashuria intime. Gruaja si nje natyre mjaft delikate, ka nevoje per perkedheljen e burrit, si dhe per nje puthje te embel me plot dashuri.  Apostulli Pal ndalet ne kete pike duke na treguar se, mardhenia intime duhet te jete nje pranim ndjenjash dhe njekohesisht e motivuar nga dashura qe ata kene ndaj njeritjetrit. Pali thote se, askush prej bashkshorteve nuk duhet te URDHEROJE trupin e vet si nje prone ne dem te bashkshortit. "Gruaja se urdheron trupin e vet, por burri. Po keshtu dhe burri nuk e urdheron trupin e vet, por gruaja."
  Pali e sheh lidhjen martesore si NJE TRUP te vetem , i cili ka  nje MENDIM, nje DESHIRE dhe nje NDJENJE. Por perse apostulli PaL ndalet ne kete pike te lidhejs martesore?  Cfare ndodh nese nje prej bashkshorteve nuk i pergjigjet ndjenjes se tjetrit?  Pikerisht ketu fillon tradhetia, e cila vjen si rezultat i tundimit te djallit.  Pali me te drejte ju terheq vemendjen te martuarve, se ata nuk duhet tja SHTERIN njeritjetrit detyren martesore, dmth mardhenien ne intimitet. (Nuk me vjen mire te perdor fjalen SEX, pasi kjo fjale sot ka mare nje kuptim mjaft te degjeneruar). Nese nje prej bashkshorteve, fillon te mos lejoje bashkshortin ne mardheniet intime, pra behet nje pengese , me vone pasojat do te jene te medha. Dikur me kane treguar nje histori te tille, ku me te vertet kam pare se cdo te thote ti privosh bashkshortit mardhenien e dashurise intime.  Nje cift po kalonte dite te veshtira duke u zene pothuajse cdo dite me njeritjetirn. Midis tyre po shuhej edhe ajo pak dashuri, e cila me teper ishte nje thenie nen buze sa sa nje realtiet i bashkimit te zemrave. Kaluan shume kohe dhe gruaja filloi te nderpriste mardheniet intime me burrin, duke menduar se keshtu do ta bente burrin qe te vuante edhe me shume.  Por duhet thene se, ky cift nuk kishte nder ment qe te kryent divorcin. Ata vetem sa grindeshin me njeritjterin dhe pas ca ditesh bashkoheishn, dhe pas ca ditesh perseri grindeshin e keshtu me radhe.  Pra cfare solli si rezultat nderprerja qe gruaja i kishte bere intimitetit martesor me burrin? Burri filoi te hedhe syte jashte marteses, dhe keshtu ai u lidh me nje femer tjeter.  Nje gje e tille e perkeqesoi edhe me teper situaten. Burri filloi te krijoje mardhenie jashte martesore, ku si piknisje ishte nderprerja qe gruaja i beri mardhenieve me te. PRa keshtu kjo familje erdhi ne buze te divorcit.  Ja pra se sa lehte mund te vije shaktrimi ne trupin martesor, kur nje prej bashkshorteve, perpiqet te urdheroje vete trupin e vet, duke mos lejur bashkshortin qe ta urdheroje. Ka dhe plot shembuj  te tjere, ku mendoj se cdo kush prej nesh i ka edhe me te qarta problemet qe sjell mosfunksionimi i mardhenieve intime ne nje trup martesor.  
  Nje lidhje martesore mund te kete  shume qellime ne vetvete, te cilat mund te bashkojne dy partnere. Pra ka martesa te cilat vijne si rezultat i interesave materjale. Ka martesa ku si qellim eshte bukuria apo pamja e njerrit prej bashkshorteve ose e te dyve. Ka martesa te cilat vijne si rezultat i nje dashurie te zjarte, ku me pas shuhet si nje flake kashte, e tjera. Pra ne nje martese natyrisht qe ka interesa, llogari te ndryshme, abuzime sexuale apo lindja e nje femije jashte martese  e tjera. Bibla na tregon se ai qe eshte i krishtere, nese ka vendosur qe te krijoje nje familje, nuk duhet te niset nga te tilla qellime. I krishteri bashkohet me gruan e tij, nen bekimin ne Zotit. Pra kjo lidhje duhet te vije jo nga njeriu, por nga Perendia. Nese vertet ne kemi arritur te gjeme shoqen e vertet ne jete, e cila eshte nje dhurate nga Zoti, ne pergjate gjithe jetes do te kemi mbrojten dhe bekimin e Krishtit. Jezusi kurre nuk do te lejoje qe familja jone te shkatrohet, pasi ne thelb te saj nuk eshte njeriu, por eshte Perendia. Fatmiresisht, une lavderoj Zotin per gruan qe me ka dhene, pasi ajo per mua eshte verte nje moter e dashur ne Krishtin Jezus. Tek proverbat thuhet se, pasurite dhe shtepine njeriu i mer si trashegim prej prinderve, por kush ka gjetur nje grua te mire, ka mare nje dhurate nga Zoti. Amin.

----------

